# peace lily in filter advice please



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,

I currently have somepeace lilies in my overhead filter, and also sump, 
the one in the sump melted away, could this be caused by not having much lighting?
the ones on the overhead filter are doing ok, except some leaves are turning yellow/diying up?
do i have to dose with fertilizers? currently my goldfish tank has 20 ppm nitrate, thats before a water change, i usually do weekly 50% water change. 
do i have to dose with other ferts? i'm using them to reduce nitrate in my tank, can i add more peace lilies? or will they run out of nitrate?

this is the OHF with peace lilies



















btw these plants have grown big now. but some browning of leaves . can i add more peace lilies?

thanks.


----------



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

help please..


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not able to see the picture (security settings at work...), but I'm assuming you are talking about Spathiphyllum. These can take very low-light conditions (as far as house plants go), but still need SOME light.

You also have to make sure you have more than just nitrogen available. Are you providing phosphorus and potassium as well? Another thing to consider is that there might be TOO MUCH nitrogern available, as these are not heavy feeders for terrestrial plants. (Which would mean you could add more, or add some aquatic stem plants in the tank to take up some nitrates.)

Also, some part of the roots should be above the water (the top inch or even 2-3 inches), but still cannot be allowed to dry out. It would be better to have the roots completely submerged than to have the top part of the roots exposed to DRY air. One way to achieve this is to put the plant in a 4 inch pot with the bottom cut/broken in such a way as to allow the roots to grow out of the bottom and make their way into the water, while at the same time, the pot still able to hold some potting media to keep the upper portion of the roots moist.

On a side note, these plants have been recognized even by NASA for their ability to clean the air.
http://www.peacelily.net/

I hope this helps.

-Dave


----------



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> I'm not able to see the picture (security settings at work...), but I'm assuming you are talking about Spathiphyllum. These can take very low-light conditions (as far as house plants go), but still need SOME light.
> 
> You also have to make sure you have more than just nitrogen available. Are you providing phosphorus and potassium as well? Another thing to consider is that there might be TOO MUCH nitrogern available, as these are not heavy feeders for terrestrial plants. (Which would mean you could add more, or add some aquatic stem plants in the tank to take up some nitrates.)
> 
> ...


thanks Dave , btw what aquatic stem plant would be a good addition to my sump to help with nitrates?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

plants need more than Nitrate, NKP and micronutrents.
I'm sure the fish poop covers N, P nicely but try adding K, and micros.

The yellowing leaves look like a K deficiency.


----------



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> plants need more than Nitrate, NKP and micronutrents.
> I'm sure the fish poop covers N, P nicely but try adding K, and micros.
> 
> The yellowing leaves look like a K deficiency.


thanks  I have some Kn03 at home will try to dose for added k


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

kno3 is more nitrate then potassium


----------



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> kno3 is more nitrate then potassium


thanks  Just remembered, I also Have KCl, Can i dose with this for K? Since my tank has high bio load , Also how KCl should i dose my tank with ?


----------

